# Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3



## Janny (28. März 2010)

*Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3*

Nabend zusammen,

Habe eine kleine Frage, weiß jemand wann die Unlock Software für die Firmware 3.1.3 rauskommt ? 

Hat da jemand schonmal was gehört ? 

lG und schönen Abend noch. Janny


----------



## lazy (28. März 2010)

*AW: Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3*

Naja es ist die Frage ob es sowas überhaupt noch für die 3.1.3 geben wird. Du kannst aber auch auf die 3.1.2 zurückflashen (habe ich bei mir auch gemacht) falls du die 3.1.3 drauf hast und einen Unlock benötigst.

Es gibt schon ein paar Programme die die 3.1.3 freischalten können, oft raten aber selbst die Entwickler davon ab


----------



## Janny (28. März 2010)

*AW: Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3*



lazy schrieb:


> Naja es ist die Frage ob es sowas überhaupt noch für die 3.1.3 geben wird. Du kannst aber auch auf die 3.1.2 zurückflashen (habe ich bei mir auch gemacht) falls du die 3.1.3 drauf hast und einen Unlock benötigst.
> 
> Es gibt schon ein paar Programme die die 3.1.3 freischalten können, oft raten aber selbst die Entwickler davon ab



Aber wenn man die 3.1.3 drauf hat und dann Updatet, kann man doch nicht mehr zurück flashen ?. Oder doch ? 

Janny


----------



## lazy (28. März 2010)

*AW: Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3*

klar  Wenn du dabei hilfe brauchst kann ich dir das gerne erklären, habe das bei meinem iPod touch auch gemacht


----------



## Janny (28. März 2010)

*AW: Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3*

Super. Ich bin gerettet !  Ich schreib dich dann nochmal an, wenn mein Iphone da ist.


----------



## lazy (29. März 2010)

*AW: Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3*

Klar mach das  Und schonmal viel Spaß damit


----------



## hempsmoker (29. März 2010)

*AW: Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3*

Hab zwar kein Iphone/Touch, aber ist das nicht illegal?


----------



## norse (29. März 2010)

*AW: Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3*

nein xD warum sollte das illegal sein,du kannts auf dien rechner auch ein anderes BS installeirne als das was drau fis original


----------



## Raikoon (29. März 2010)

*AW: Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3*

du kannst zwar von 3.1.3 auf 3.1.2 downgraden. Aber das Problem ist das wenn dein Baseband einmal über die Version 3.1.3 hochgepusht wurde, wirst du diesen durch den Downgrade auch nicht mehr wegbekommen! Das heißt du hast immoment noch Pech gehabt. Unlock ist noch nicht draussen!

MfG


----------



## lazy (29. März 2010)

*AW: Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3*

Also bei mir ging das mit dem Unlock obwohl ich die 3.1.3 drauf hatte und jetzt wieder die 3.1.2 drauf habe, aufpassen muss man nur mit den MC iPods soweit mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Rotax (1. April 2010)

*AW: Iphone 3G Unlock für 3.1.3*

Das Baseband downgraden kann man definitiv nicht. Welches BB man drauf hat ist Datumsabhängig.

Man kann aber eine 3.1.3 Custom-Firmware einspielen, die das alte Baseband beibehält.

Hier solltest fündig werden: http://board.gulli.com/thread/1516229-faqhowto-jailbreak-iphone-amp-ipod-touch/


----------

